# What is this weed that cropped up in my lawn last week?



## SanDiegoLawn (Dec 29, 2020)

This type of weed appeared in my TTTF lawn last week. The lawn now has a tall weed like this every few feet in the grass. I applied Howard Johnsons Dimension 0.27G Herbicide pre-emergent in March, but perhaps I applied it too late to be effective? What is this weed and what should I apply to kill it? Thanks for the help.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

This is a flowering grass. I can't any details, but it's not impossible, that it's the tall fescue starting to form seed heads. Do the leaves have grooves on the upper side and is the underside only slightly shiny?


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Sure looks like perennial rye grass going to seed. 
The seed stocks are tough and hard to cut, also looks like sh*t when they die.
Looks like a bunch of dead twigs sticking up.


----------



## thecutter64 (Oct 5, 2021)

Is it a weed? Or normal variant ?

I planted Jonathan Green black beauty mix in fall. Skipped pre Em now I got poa and this "rye" grass


----------

